# Nuovo Kernel 2.6.24 e moduli esterni

## wildancer

Ragazzi, al momento mi trovo con il kernel stabile, dato che non posso mettermi a smanettare causa esami, ma volevo fare una domanda: c'è qualcuno che ha provato il kernel 2.6.24 (~x86) ed ha riscontrato problemi ad emergiare alsa-driver o ipw3945? E qualcuno ha avuto successo col modulo iwlwifi ITERNO al kernel?

Grazie

----------

## skypjack

ciao, col 2.6.24 non devi più usare ipw3945 (che per altro non ti funzionerà, anche volendo) ma i moduli interni iwlwifi e il pacchetto iwl3945 (o come si chiama). a me non ha dato nessun problema il passaggio da ipw a quest0ultimo, quindi ti consiglio di farlo prima possibile. per alsa-driver, nessun problema col 2.6.24 al momento.

----------

## riverdragon

Iwlwifi bene anche qui. Perché usi alsa-driver anziché i driver inclusi nel kernel?

----------

## skypjack

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Iwlwifi bene anche qui. Perché usi alsa-driver anziché i driver inclusi nel kernel?

 

si, vero, ecco perché non ho avuto problemi con alsa-driver: ora che ci penso, non uso alsa-driver!  :Laughing: 

moduli del kernel anche su questo fronte, nessun problema da alsaconf col 2.6.24 ...

----------

## wildancer

Problemi con altri moduli esterni? Come x11-base/x11-drm per esempio? Personalmente ho cominciato a non usare i moduli audio del kernel dall'inizio, infatti la versione di alsa interna al kernel, e questa cosa risale ormai ad un anno fà, mi dava problemi col microfono... Immagino ora questo problema non si ponga... 

[OT]

iwlwifi è un'altro discorso invece, e quindi appena ci riprovo aprirò un 3d apposito, ma comunque funziona alla grande, si crea l'interfaccia, solo che iwlist wlan0 scan mi dice che l'interfaccia non ha la possibilità di eseguire uno scan fin quando non do il comando ifconfig up, dopo posso fare lo scan, posso settare l'ap con iwconfig, MA poi dhcpcd wlan0 non funziona... BOH...

[/OT]

----------

## Dece

Io non riuscivo ad installare realtime-lsm (per utilizzare jack in realtime) perchè nel 2.6.24 non è possibile compilare come modulo le capabilities: avevo poi trovato sul forum internazionale che quel modulo è deprecato. Dal momento che non mi serve jack adesso, non mi sono ancora interessato della soluzione

----------

## starise

Recentemente passato al 2.6.24-tuxonice e con moduli esterni nessun problema.

iwlwifi va una bellezza.

----------

